# Spoo at the Beach...



## pudlemom

I live at the beach and my dog's love it,however the sand can be a pain in the butt it gets down in the coat to the skin and you have to rinse and rinse to get it out and then it still seem to keep coming out. 
On the up side it is a blast and the dog's love swimming and body surfing in the waves we take them a couple times a year I wish we could go more but with 5 Spoos it take me a good 3 hours to get them sand (somewhat) free lol....
Here is a couple of pictures from last summer a fun time was had by all!


----------



## Jkline65

Thats a lot of sand...5 Spoos. Maybe I'll try to find a lake with no sand. Or maybe just once like on a day before the groom. (The groomer will love that...):argh:


----------



## 2719

pudlemom said:


> I live at the beach and my dog's love it Here is a couple of pictures from last summer a fun time was had by all!



Pudlemom, I loved the pictures of the spoos cavorting. I noted that you live in Florida...so I will go out on a limb and assume your beach experience involves Salt Water.

How are the Spoos in salt water? Do they try to drink it? What if they ingest a lot of it when they are playing fetch in the water?

My husband and I thought about a trip to Florida and even looked for dog friendly hotels...and beaches that allowed dogs..but I always wondered about the salt water. 

I'd be interested to know,,,thanks.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle

Nice photos! Darn it.....I wish Spring would hurry up and get here. These pics make me yearn for being able to wear sandals and see sunshine.


----------



## Seaside spoo

We live on the beach and go even in the winter. Our spoo is only 8 months old but loves it. He dove in while chasing a seagull and learned to swim real quick. Beside the sand the only problem we had was keeping him from eating seaweed or any other smelly thing he could find. Personally I would take a sandy dog over a muddy one any time.


----------



## pudlemom

truelovepoodles said:


> Pudlemom, I loved the pictures of the spoos cavorting. I noted that you live in Florida...so I will go out on a limb and assume your beach experience involves Salt Water.
> 
> How are the Spoos in salt water? Do they try to drink it? What if they ingest a lot of it when they are playing fetch in the water?
> 
> My husband and I thought about a trip to Florida and even looked for dog friendly hotels...and beaches that allowed dogs..but I always wondered about the salt water.
> 
> I'd be interested to know,,,thanks.


Yup it's saltwater,they have taken a few slurps of the water but I am quick to tell them no,I take a big bowl of fresh water so they know where to come a drink .I have not had a problem with them ingesting to much and they have never been sick from the few slurps they have taken.

We go to Gulf county it's about 30 min. from our house and they have great dog friendly beaches and it is so quite there it's not like the beach Here in Panama City Beach were we have a whopping 500 yards of dog beach for all of PCB you can only imagine how crowed it gets in the summer.

Like I mentioned before the only down side it getting all that sand out of the coat. If we are camping there I just make sure to rinse them well after their in the salt water b/c it dose make them itchy just like it dose us,but all that aside it is a great time swimming with them at the beach you should go you would have a great time!!! Maybe a poodle play date for us if you do that would be so much fun.


----------



## *tina*

We make sure to comb while at the beach to get the tangles out, and then again after we are home and Cap is dry we comb again. Then, we end up giving him a nice bath to get the salt water crispiness out of his coat. Taking him to the beach usually ends up with a lot of work for me :lol:


----------



## taem

Well... that really sucks. When I had my toys, I was living in Kansas so I had no beach. Now I live right near a leash free beach and I'm getting a std soon. I had been planning on that beach being Spot's daily walk.


----------



## Dallasminis

Pudlemom, LOVE the dogs running and playing in the ocean....WHAT fun! I had no idea that you had that many dogs! Wow...I'm happy they have a nice place to run!


----------



## pudlemom

I'm afraid I have a severe case of MPS ;.>


----------



## 3dogs

Then again you might have a dog that doesn't like the water. My Spoo & 1 retriever don't really even want to get close to the water so not an issue. My other Retriever likes the water but since I have 2 other dog's that don't she really only has 6ft to get her feet wet. I have had no issues with Sand & coat only Sand all over the car. Then again we live at the Beach & our yard is sand so in all honesty there really isn't a sand vs. dog issue only sand vs. car/house issues which require more vacumn & sweeping then houses with a proper lawn & soil. I though wouldn't trade my sand for anything, the warm weather, seeing the Dolphins, Sea Turtles, Sharks etc....


----------



## cstart

*spoo at the beach*

Our spoo absolutely loves the beach. This will be her second summer playing in the Gulf of Mexico. Only problem is the sand from the salt water goes straight down to her skin and is difficult to get out. We installed an outdoor shower with a hand held sprayer and it does the trick pretty well. You just can't leave the sand on them as it is very irritating to their skin. It's a little trouble but well worth it to see her having so much fun. Lots of people on the beach enjoy watching her.


----------



## PoodlePowerBC

We spend a LOT of time at the beach, albeit a different kind of beach than a lot of you do :act-up: Hoping he'll be a swimmer ... so far he likes walking in the water or on the water :smow: cold as it is


----------



## Bella's Momma

Embarrassingly, only once. Just because of the mess factor and how far we had to travel to find a dog-friendly beach. Bella liked it, but she didn't go bolting out into the waves and just got a bit wet. I hope to find one to take her this summer, again. 

And the mess wasn't really that bad, it just meant she needed a bath that day.


----------

